# MS Access: ComboBox als Filter im Formular (ohne VBA)



## BitMan (23. April 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

ich hab eine Tabelle mit Artikeln in einer Beispieldatenbank und gebe diese in einem tabellarischen Form aus. Nun möchte ich im Kopf mit einer ComboBox einen Filter setzen. Beispiel hier: http://starke-nachbarn.de/dl/Nordwind_tables_only.mdb !

Kann mir einer sagen was ich da machen muss? Ich weis das wie mit VBA geht, möchte aber den Weg wissen wie ich es über die Eigenschaften mache. 

LG BitMan


----------

